# /dev/dvd missing

## ballsystemlord

I found a simmilar thread on this issue but and I corected a mistake I made in my kernel's config but my dvd drive is still not showing up as /dev/dvd.

The config is located at: http://dpaste.com/3PENA37

lspci output is located here: http://dpaste.com/25Z2TJ9

Thanks

----------

## Ant P.

udev creates the /dev/dvd symlink. Do you have it running correctly?

----------

## VoidMage

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> udev creates the /dev/dvd symlink. Do you have it running correctly?

 

...actually, udev has stopped doing that quite awhile ago.

----------

## ballsystemlord

I'm using eudev version 1.10-r2

----------

## Jaglover

There is a number of ways to create it for you automatically, but do you really need it?

----------

## ballsystemlord

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> There is a number of ways to create it for you automatically, but do you really need it?

 

I think so.

How do I create it, just symlink?

----------

## netfab

Here how I do :

```

$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-cdrom_id.rules 

# udevadm info --query=property --name=/dev/sr0

# udevadm control --reload-rules

# Optiarc_DVD_RW_AD-5200A

KERNEL=="sr0", ENV{ID_MODEL}=="Optiarc_DVD_RW_AD-5200A", SYMLINK+="cdrom2 cdrw2 dvd2 dvdrw2 dvd_noir"

```

You run first udevadm command to get the  correct  ID_MODEL value.

Second command to  reload rules, and probably create the symlinks.

----------

## pietinger

Due to this thread I looked into my /etc/udev/rules.dir and into /dev. I found only ONE symlink (cdrom). The content of my "70-persistent-cd.rules" is:

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and set the $GENERATED variable.

# DVD-ROM_GDR8164B (pci-0000:03:00.1-scsi-0:0:0:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:03:00.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:03:00.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# DVDRAM_GSA-H10N (pci-0000:03:00.1-scsi-0:0:1:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:03:00.1-scsi-0:0:1:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:03:00.1-scsi-0:0:1:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:03:00.1-scsi-0:0:1:0", SYMLINK+="dvd1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:03:00.1-scsi-0:0:1:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

So, for me it looks like udev reads only the first line ... is it a bug or a feauture ... ?

(I have no eudev; my udev version is 216 (stable tree))

----------

## netfab

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I found only ONE symlink (cdrom)
> 
> So, for me it looks like udev reads only the first line ... is it a bug or a feauture ... ?
> ...

 

Your file seems really old, I think you could remove it since these rules are ignored.

The /dev/cdrom symlink you found is created by an udev rule into /lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules.

----------

## pietinger

Thanks a lot.

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Your file seems really old, I think you could remove it since these rules are ignored.
> 
> The /dev/cdrom symlink you found is created by an udev rule into /lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules.

 

Your guess was right - but I have no 60-x-file (first installation of this pc was 2006). I have only these:

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  972 10. Nov 2009  70-persistent-cd.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  421  8. Dez 2012  70-persistent-net.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1820  8. Feb 2013  80-net-name-slot.rules

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1820 10. Sep 12:47 80-net-setup-link.rules

I will make no change - the system is running stable.

----------

